# 92FS SIghts



## Old_Sport (May 10, 2011)

Just got a 92fs and am looking for advise on changing out to night sights or instaling adjustable sights. Have not decided on either one, just looking for a little experiance on these two options. I know that I have to at least drift the factory rear sight to the left and will need a little elevation. I have done a little checking on the internet and have found options. Hope there is something out there that I didn't come across.:smt1099


----------



## Redleg (May 13, 2011)

Old_Sport said:


> Just got a 92fs and am looking for advise on changing out to night sights or instaling adjustable sights. Have not decided on either one, just looking for a little experiance on these two options. I know that I have to at least drift the factory rear sight to the left and will need a little elevation. I have done a little checking on the internet and have found options. Hope there is something out there that I didn't come across.:smt1099


Beretta sells an adjustable rear sight for the 92FS. The front sight is not replaced if you use this rear sight. I didn't end up using mine because both my 92FS and M9A1 fixed sights are dead-on. You can buy it on the Beretta USA web sight.


----------

